# Cristianos Y Moros



## fmw (Jan 24, 2016)

In Spanish this means Christians and Moors to describe the dark black beans and white rice.  Not a very appropriate name for the 21st century so we can just call it frijoles negros which means black beans in Spanish.  That is what my mother always called it.

This dish is Cuban peasant food that is enjoyed by every Cuban or former Cuban on the planet.  It is cheap, very healthy and delicious.  This recipe makes enough product to feed a boy scout troop.  I make it up every now and then and freeze most of it for use at later times.  You can adjust the recipe downward if you aren't feeding boy scouts or if you don't have a freezer.

2 bags dried black beans (sometimes called turtle beans)
4 large chopped onions
2 chopped green bell peppers
1 head of garlic (That's head, not clove, folks) minced or pressed
2 large jars of chopped pimiento with the liquid
1/2 cup olive oil
4 bay leaves
salt and pepper to taste

Soak the beans overnight in a large stock pot.  In the morning add just enough water to cover the beans.  In a large skillet saute everything except the bay leaves until the flavors are well blended.  Put the saute and the bay leaves into the pot with the beans.  Bring to a boil and then simmer for 3 hours.  Serve on long grain rice.  At my grandfather's house in Havana we used to put a fried egg on top of it.  It can be either a side dish or entree as you prefer.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2016)

Black beans and rice are a staple in our house.
But I have quit using dried black beans.  I am using canned black beans and cranking them up a notch.
I make a sofrito (onions, green peppers, bay leaf and garlic) sauted in olive oil, then add the canned undrained beans. I sometimes add some sliced up green olives and maybe a tsp or so of tomato paste. Its always a little different depending on how I feel that day. Its always good though.
Pretty darn good for so easy. Just don't add any salt until you taste them!!!!!!
Even my father was convinced over the years.

I have never made the black rice though. I have had it many times though.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Really helpful and delicious!! As I am finding some healthy recipes, due to my health problems. And quickie as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 5, 2016)

My fav way to make is to soak them overnight, rinse and put in a pot of water with a couple of Bay leaves. After an hour and a half or so, remove the bay leaves. Mix 1/2 c tamari with 1 Tbsp cocoa, 1 Tbsp chili powder, 1 tsp chipolte and 1 tsp cayenne. Stir that in and simmer for 30 minutes. Tex-Mex black beans.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vegan. Great in quesidillas; topped with an egg,; Cheese; sour cream, as a dip with tortillas; as the beans in a cheese and bean Taco; part of a taco bowl. They keep for about 7 days in the fridge. I add hot sauce, etc. And they make excellent hummus with garlic, toasted cumin, corriander, cilantro, lime juice, oil, red pepper flakes and toasted jalapeño, toasted pepitos.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2016)

I cheat and use canned beans. I first make a sofrito of onions, garlic, bell pepper and diced tomato. I add a little fresh ground cumin and a bay leaf or two when the sofrito is about done. Then I add the canned beans, liquid and all. I use chicken stock to thin out the liquid. I let the liquid reduce and adjust the seasoning at the end of cooking.


----------

